# Hay's inlet 17/11



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
It looks like i have the weekend off work   . so i was thinking about going fishing have not been for a long time   . was thinking about going up hay's inlet setting out from the street near the redcliffe end doing some of the creek's up there not been there yet. I got some new gear 2 try. have not looked at tide time's yet. so if any one is interested in tagging along all the better. as a time is not set yet Im open.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G-day Boggieman.... Ow ya goin

Its a 7.30 low tide on Saturday morning and a 2.30 pm high, not the best tide for fishing hays, Sunday might be better. I would suggest if you were ganna go up hays', you go lunch time and fish the last of the incoming and come back with out going. You'll need to take a trolley if you go at low tide. Haysmouth st is good to leave from, has a little wooden ramp.

I will be going out the front if the wind isn't too bad. I want to get some live bait in Scarborough harbour and go for a big paddle to the outside tip of Scarborough reef and catch a big fish.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
kool thanks 4 the tip will do the last run in tide.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

If you go past the the big pipe towards Saltwater creek there are a couple of small creeks on the Redcliffe side worth having a fish around the mouth of these on the run out for flatties. If your up to a big paddle go up Salt water creek or Fresh water creek. If you look at map 90 of a UBD you'll see where they are.
good luck let us know how ya go.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

HI
I was thinking about hitting the creek near the mouth not as far as the pipe. will be getting down there around 12 noon got to wait for the kids to get picked up.so if any 1 still interested in tagging along its all good.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody wind. 

I'm going to be at Haysmouth st around 2.00 pm and will be heading straight across to fresh water creek or the small creek beside it. Have to catch a big flatty for the comp.


----------

